# Caneles



## cookwithlove (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,
What is caneles, where it orginates and how it's serve?


----------



## hgko (Oct 4, 2006)

caneles = chinamon in greek


----------



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

There's info on them here.
http://www.theworldwidegourmet.com/s...x-canneles.htm
They sell both silicone molds and copper molds at JB Prince.
http://www.jbprince.com/index.asp?Pa...cannele&Page=1
The recipe I use is Gale Gand's from her Just a Bite book. There are many different recipes out there. I absolutely love them.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

*Ingredients for 12 cannelés *
500 ml (2 cups) milk, heated to 50° C (122° F)
2 egg yolks + 1 whole egg
1 vanilla bean
125 g (1 1/4 cups) flour
30 ml (2 tbsp.) canola oil
220 g (1 cup + 1 tbsp.) granulated sugar
50 g (7 tbsp.) icing sugar
40 ml (8 tsp.) amber rum
*For the molds *
100 g (1 cup) flour
50 g (7 tbsp.) icing sugar
Butter
*The day before:*
Boil the milk with the vanilla bean (split in half) for a few minutes; remove from the heat and let cool to about 50° C (122° F).
Beat the whole egg and the yolks with the sugar; blend in the warm milk.
Let rest for 1 hour, then remove the vanilla bean.
Add the sifted flour, oil and rum; pour into a bowl; cover and refrigerate overnight.
*Baking day:*
Preheat the oven to 170° C (340° F).
In a small bowl, combine the flour and icing sugar.
Butter the molds; fill them with the flour-sugar mixture; turn them over on the table and tap sharply so that only a thin layer remains in each mold.
Fill the molds three-quarters full with the batter prepared the day before; bake for 90 minutes. Don't worry if your cannelés have a "burnt head" - it's normal for them to be very brown. They are done when the tip of a knife inserted into the center comes out clean.
Important: don't forget to unmold your cannelés as soon as they come out of the oven; otherwise they'll stick to the molds and break.
april


----------



## cookwithlove (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe April B. Great effort!

You have a good day!

Cheers!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here is what they look like:


----------



## cookwithlove (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks Mudbug,I wonder how post the photo for us to see?


----------

